# Paddle Rafts available for this weekend's Rentals - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

We had a cancellation, so we have a 14 foot Paddle raft as well as our 9.5 foot mini raft available for rent this weekend. 

Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company

Colorado Water Sport
Whitewater Tube
CKS Rental Center 
720-239-2179
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
http://whitewatertubing.com


----------

